# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Internet latency increase?  Pages fail to load?  Pages stall?

## GunnyFreedom

Anybody else noticing a severe increase in latency on the Internet over the last 48-ish hours?  That's request timeouts, ping death, pages take forever to start loading, or they stall out in the middle.

I thought it was just me and my own ISP Roadrunner, but I have heard from 4 people located across the entire US and under different providers who have said the same thing now.

So I'm curious to know if it is even more widespread.

Anybody?

----------


## IPSecure

http://internetpulse.net/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> http://internetpulse.net/


Hmm, not really showing up on the chart there, I'm talking latency in the 1200ms range everywhere I poke and peek.  Likewise my DSL friend in Montana.

----------


## IPSecure

> Hmm, not really showing up on the chart there, I'm talking latency in the 1200ms range everywhere I poke and peek.  Likewise my DSL friend in Montana.


Try this tool: http://visualroute.visualware.com/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Try this tool: http://visualroute.visualware.com/


Unfortunately I am on a POSIX compliant system, and that tool requires Microsoft.

ETA -- just had to look a little deeper ;-)

----------


## GunnyFreedom

All my connections are being routed through a "Roadrunner Holding Co" in Washington DC....

ETA -- it first goes to Columbus OH as expected, then routes to DC before going anywhere else....

ETAA

I am connected to RoadRunner out of Raleigh NC.  The first hop from my router goes direct to Columbus Ohio, then BACK to Raleigh, then up to DC, then wherever my destination specifies.

o O

----------


## torchbearer

is it your dns? try opendns.
or you can surf via IP and see if the latency is still there.
if your DNS is on heavy load, your redirect to remote domain can cause a higher latency.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> is it your dns? try opendns.
> or you can surf via IP and see if the latency is still there.
> if your DNS is on heavy load, your redirect to remote domain can cause a higher latency.


OpenDNS still routes me through DC, and doubles my latency.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> is it your dns? try opendns.
> or you can surf via IP and see if the latency is still there.
> if your DNS is on heavy load, your redirect to remote domain can cause a higher latency.


OK, weirdness still, OpenDNS shows about double the latency in VisualRoute, but the pageload timeouts went away.  

spoke too soon

----------


## torchbearer

> OK, weirdness still, OpenDNS shows about double the latency in VisualRoute, but the pageload timeouts went away.  
> 
> spoke too soon


change or no change?

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Anybody else noticing a severe increase in latency on the Internet over the last 48-ish hours?  That's request timeouts, ping death, pages take forever to start loading, or they stall out in the middle.
> 
> I thought it was just me and my own ISP Roadrunner, but I have heard from 4 people located across the entire US and under different providers who have said the same thing now.
> 
> So I'm curious to know if it is even more widespread.
> 
> Anybody?


yes and im in new jersey with cablevision...

sometimes it acts like my internet isnt hooked up when it is...  ill still have internet but my msn messenger will disconnect and pages sometimes wont load.. ill have to wait a few minutes before it loads..

last couple days its been happening.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> change or no change?


timeouts less often, instead of having to load every single page 2 and 3 times to get it to work, now I only have to reload every 3rd page to get it to load.  Still highly abnormal.  I'd like to find a sheeple roadrunner customer around here and find out if they route through DC like I do tho.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> yes and im in new jersey with cablevision...
> 
> sometimes it acts like my internet isnt hooked up when it is...  ill still have internet but my msn messenger will disconnect and pages sometimes wont load.. ill have to wait a few minutes before it loads..
> 
> last couple days its been happening.


That makes 5 geographically diverse and ISP diverse people saying that the net has abnormally high latency the last 48 hrs or so.  Anything new on the 'tubes to account for this???

----------


## torchbearer

i haven't been having any trouble with suddenlink and i'm using their dns right now.
i've even had good luck with trackerless torrent on the DHT network.

----------


## Mini-Me

I haven't been measuring latency or packet loss, but I've been having trouble with timeouts and such for a lot longer than two days.  I've also been getting corrupt downloads and pageviews for a couple weeks now, actually.  The latter isn't faulty RAM either, because it's happening on multiple computers.  It's probably just my router or modem flaking out, but it's worth mentioning.

----------


## torchbearer

neotrace is showing good flow here through shreveport

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I haven't been measuring latency or packet loss, but I've been having trouble with corrupt downloads and pageviews for a couple weeks now, actually.  It's not my RAM either, because it's happening on multiple computers.  It's probably just my router or modem flaking out, but it's worth mentioning.


that's what I thought until I started hearing other ppl say the same, figured my router was tanking, or my ISP was deteriorating.  Then my friend in Montana reported the same problem, then a friend in Texas, then TCE, now Mike in NJ.  So I started wondering.

Glad to hear TB isn't having a problem though...

Wish I knew what was behind this.

----------


## torchbearer

i'm getting a 40ms ping to msn.com

----------


## torchbearer

so far my highest latency to any site is 240ms
edit: rehit the trace at 80ms.

----------


## Mini-Me

> that's what I thought until I started hearing other ppl say the same, figured my router was tanking, or my ISP was deteriorating.  Then my friend in Montana reported the same problem, then a friend in Texas, then TCE, now Mike in NJ.  So I started wondering.
> 
> Glad to hear TB isn't having a problem though...
> 
> Wish I knew what was behind this.


BTW, you got me before my edit.  I've been having issues with timeouts too (in addition to corruption), but for a lot longer than two days.

----------


## torchbearer

pinging japanese server at 300ms.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> i'm getting a 40ms ping to msn.com


114ms is my best to msn.com  150 is my worst.  That's with OpenDNS.  It is....  220ms average with RR DNS.   

Ping to IP 4.2.2.2 is 290ms with 66% packet loss

----------


## Mini-Me

> i'm getting a 40ms ping to msn.com


I could load their page in my browser, but I tried pinging them several times and didn't get a single hit whatsoever. :-/
EDIT:  LOL, scratch that.  I don't think it was doing the domain name resolution. 
EDIT again:  Nevermind, it was...I can ping some places, but not MSN.  That's strange.

----------


## torchbearer

> I could load their page in my browser, but I tried pinging them several times and didn't get a single hit whatsoever. :-/


use neotrace. you have to ping on the browser port or you will get no ping.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> BTW, you got me before my edit.  I've been having issues with timeouts too (in addition to corruption), but for a lot longer than two days.


LOL I'm thinking we all need to switch to TB's ISP

----------


## torchbearer

> 114ms is my best to msn.com  150 is my worst.  That's with OpenDNS.  It is....  220ms average with RR DNS.   
> 
> Ping to IP 4.2.2.2 is 290ms with 66% packet loss


32ms for that IP here. one of your hubs must be slowing you down.

----------


## Mini-Me

> use neotrace. you have to ping on the browser port or you will get no ping.


Ah, that makes sense.  They're just in stealth mode.

----------


## torchbearer

neotrace can tell you which hubs are slowing you down. it color codes them to show you where bottlenecks exist on the network. i'm trying different site to see if i find any.
will try some .gov site.

----------


## Mini-Me

> 32ms for that IP here. one of your hubs must be slowing you down.


Same here (32 ms avg...though I'm actually slightly under.  Gotcha, bitch!).

----------


## torchbearer

i get to whitehouse.gov in 140ms.

----------


## torchbearer

> Ah, that makes sense.  They're just in stealth mode.


their routers are probably set in such away to not allow anonymous pinging of their ports. they have to keep one port open and that is for browsers.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> 32ms for that IP here. one of your hubs must be slowing you down.


yes, it's the router in DC that seems to be a problem.... not to mention the sheer number of bounces it's taking me to get anywhere.  For instance, why go from my home near Raleigh, out to Ohio, and then back to Raleigh before hitting Washington DC to finally go to my destination?

And it's the router in DC that seems to be generating most of the problems.  I don't like it.

----------


## torchbearer

> yes, it's the router in DC that seems to be a problem.... not to mention the sheer number of bounces it's taking me to get anywhere.  For instance, why go from my home near Raleigh, out to Ohio, and then back to Raleigh before hitting Washington DC to finally go to my destination?
> 
> And it's the router in DC that seems to be generating most of the problems.  I don't like it.


almost like they are sending all the data streams through a filter of some kind?

----------


## torchbearer

try a google search for bin laden.

----------


## Mini-Me

> almost like they are sending all the data streams through a filter of some kind?


You know, I didn't want to say anything, but that does strike me as a little odd.  Washington, D.C. may be the center of scum and villainy in the universe, but it is not really the center of the Internet, and I'm not really sure why everything Gunny sends has to go through there...especially since it gets all the way to Ohio and then goes BACK to Washington.  Does this apply to west coast sites too, Gunny?

----------


## Dieseler

> almost like they are sending all the data streams through a filter of some kind?







> My ping of rpf,
> Pinging ronpaulforums.com [67.225.158.147] with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 67.225.158.147: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=50
> Reply from 67.225.158.147: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=50
> Reply from 67.225.158.147: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=50
> Reply from 67.225.158.147: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=50
> 
> Ping statistics for www.ronpaulforums.com
> ...


Tracert didn't really show up anything unusual but I'm not really up to snuff with this stuff. I didn't route through DC though, lol  
That's a plus.
I'm not feeling any recent problems by the way. About the usual performance that I'm used to.



> You know, I didn't want to say anything, but that does strike me as a little odd.  Washington, D.C. may be the center of scum and villainy in the universe, but it is not really the center of the Internet, and I'm not really sure why everything Gunny sends has to go through there...especially since it gets all the way to Ohio and then goes BACK to Washington.  Does this apply to west coast sites too, Gunny?


Good question!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

the 66.109.x.x are the DC hops

----------


## newbitech

> yes, it's the router in DC that seems to be a problem.... not to mention the sheer number of bounces it's taking me to get anywhere.  For instance, why go from my home near Raleigh, out to Ohio, and then back to Raleigh before hitting Washington DC to finally go to my destination?
> 
> And it's the router in DC that seems to be generating most of the problems.  I don't like it.



relax...

*DC: SOME LOCATIONS IN EXCESS OF 30 INCHES;
BIGGEST STORM OF RECORD*

----------


## Dieseler

Haha, that would explain problems today wouldn't it.
Completely slipped my mind about that blizzard rolling through.
He should be in fiber by the time he gets that far though.. I guess it still could be some sort of equipment problem.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> relax...
> 
> *DC: SOME LOCATIONS IN EXCESS OF 30 INCHES;
> BIGGEST STORM OF RECORD*


If I were in the RR NOC either in Raleigh or Columbus, I'd be routing traffic _away_ from DC, not through it.

----------


## Dieseler

> If I were in the RR NOC either in Raleigh or Columbus, I'd be routing traffic _away_ from DC, not through it.




essageMay elfsay estructedday.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> isThay essagemay illway elfsay estructday inway 5ay inutesmay.


AO-LM-ay (LMAO)

(LOL)

----------


## Son of Detroit

Reading through this thread,

My brain is sad.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

back to having to load every single page 3 times due to stalls and timeouts.

----------


## inibo

I'm using a DC ISP, the one I work for, we're not having any problems at all.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I'm using a DC ISP, the one I work for, we're not having any problems at all.


All the more reason to wonder what the FRELL is going on here.

----------


## disorderlyvision

there has been weird stuff goin on with the internet in my are for the last 3-4 days

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> there has been weird stuff goin on with the internet in my are for the last 3-4 days


Yeah, see...one person I get.  Two people may be a genuine coincidence.  But several people reporting weirdness on a subject most people just keep to themselves or don't think about because it's generally assumed to be a problem between router and ISP is a bit odd.

----------


## newbitech

> If I were in the RR NOC either in Raleigh or Columbus, I'd be routing traffic _away_ from DC, not through it.


yes you would, less routes same traffic.  Think about that.

these are from Tampa on a RoadRunner gateway.






and here is to DC

----------


## rancher89

Gunny just saw this thread, been having mad slowdowns loading pages also, always assumed such things local since they've replaced the line to the back yard hub 4 times in as many years and put a booster (?) on my coax inside the house.  Sometimes RR doesn't even allow my email to download til I try specifically to download that address the third or forth time, while my other rr addresses work fine........I'll try pinging

----------


## rancher89

frack I can't screenshot

----------


## torchbearer

> frack I can't screenshot


huh? "print screen", open up ms paint, then paste.

----------


## newbitech

as of this post  from here ->

http://www.internettrafficreport.com/namerica.htm

*North America*
*Avg. Response Time:* 134 
*Avg. Packet Loss:* 8 %
*Total Routers:* 37 
*Network up:* 91 %

 Router
 Location
 Current Index
 Response Time (ms)
 Packet Loss (%)
 *anhm7204.exo.com*
*California (Anaheim)*
*85*
                                          148
                                          0
 *mc-gateway.lansmart.com*
*California (Fresno)*
*96*
                                          30
                                          0
 *dnsauth1.sys.gtei.net*
*California (Los Angeles)*
*99*
                                          9
                                          0
 *rx0ar-technicare.ed.bigpipeinc.com*
*Canada (Edmonton)*
*93*
                                          68
                                          0
 *gw02.wlfdle.phub.net.cable.rogers.com*
*Canada (Ontario)*
*0*
                                          0
                                          100
 *anguhub14.net.ubc.ca*
*Canada (Vancouver)*
*0*
                                          0
                                          100
 *loopback0.gw2.den4.alter.net*
*Colorado (Denver)*
*95*
                                          43
                                          0
 *router.firstcls.com*
*Georgia*
*97*
                                          24
                                          0
 *atl-datacenter-gw2.capitalinternet.com*
*Georgia (Atlanta)*
*0*
                                          0
                                          100
 *loopback0.gw9.chi2.alter.net*
*Illinois (Chicago)*
*93*
                                          63
                                          0
 *cisco-gnarly.n-connect.net*
*Iowa*
*94*
                                          53
                                          0
 *crystal-cavern.ctcco.com*
*Kansas (Lenexa)*
*96*
                                          36
                                          0
 *cisco.syssrc.com*
*Maryland*
*92*
                                          73
                                          0
 *router-in.nemetschek.net*
*Maryland (Columbia)*
*92*
                                          77
                                          0
 *pos1-0-0-155m.ar1.bos1.gblx.net*
*Massachusetts (Boston)*
*88*
                                          117
                                          0
 *lan-d32-0606-0578.uninet-ide.com.mx*
*Mexico (Chihuahua)*
*94*
                                          60
                                          0
 *rr1.torixt.avantel.net.mx*
*Mexico (Coahuila)*
*93*
                                          62
                                          0
 *rr2.gdlmha.avantel.net.mx*
*Mexico (Guadalajara)*
*92*
                                          71
                                          0
 *rr1.reyixt.avantel.net.mx*
*Mexico (Tamaulipas)*
*94*
                                          60
                                          0
 *revenant.netservicesgroup.com*
*Michigan (Saginaw)*
*92*
                                          71
                                          0
 *border0-e0.oc48-ypsi.hdl.com*
*Michigan (Ypsilanti)*
*97*
                                          23
                                          0
 *wormhole.homeisp.com*
*Missouri (Kansas City)*
*96*
                                          36
                                          0
 *pwps-core01.powerpulse.cc*
*Nevada (Las Vegas)*
*98*
                                          17
                                          0
 *isp.state.nh.us*
*New Hampshire*
*91*
                                          83
                                          0
 *sugaree.arorapc.com*
*New Jersey*
*91*
                                          81
                                          0
 *ac-gw.dandy.net*
*New Jersey (Atlantic City)*
*92*
                                          72
                                          0
 *180.atm6-0.gw7.nyc9.alter.net*
*New York (NYC)*
*92*
                                          75
                                          0
 *wookie.core.3z.net*
*Ohio (Cincinnati)*
*97*
                                          23
                                          0
 *sl-bb21-pen-15-0.sprintlink.net*
*Pennsylvania (Philadelphia)*
*92*
                                          77
                                          0
 *gw-inet.ktc.com*
*Texas*
*97*
                                          29
                                          0
 *core-router.centramedia.net*
*Texas (Pampa)*
*95*
                                          47
                                          0
 *www.xmission.com*
*Utah (Salt Lake City)*
*96*
                                          35
                                          0
 *er01.asbn.eli.net*
*Virginia (Ashburn)*
*92*
                                          75
                                          0
 *core1-sttl.sitespecific.net*
*Washington (Seattle)*
*95*
                                          41
                                          0
 *gate.netwrx1.com*
*Wisconsin*
*92*
                                          79
                                          0
 *core-1601-bmia-elkwpop-1-3.mia.net*
*Wisconsin (Elkhorn)*
*94*
                                          50
                                          0
 *5dl-dst-rt2.5ninesdata.com*
*Wisconsin (Madison)*
*93*
                                          70
                                          0

----------


## rancher89

ok, now it worked, I have no idea why it didn't work before, I've done it before for confirmations etc....

----------


## rancher89



----------


## newbitech

try 96.16.226.135

----------


## rancher89



----------


## rancher89



----------


## newbitech

clear your dns cache

c:\ipconfig /flushdns on windows command line

see if you can get a better route.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Yeah Rancher, you are going through 66.109.x.x also

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Thank you for contacting Time Warner Cable Chat.
We hope that your session with Technical Support was helpful.
Below you will find the chat transcript that you requested. We recommend you keep this for future reference. Our Customer Service is available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week! - if you need to contact us again, please visit http://www.timewarnercable.com for any questions relating to your Time Warner Cable service, or for Road Runner specific assistance please visit http://help.rr.com.


*Ricky:    Hello! Thank you for choosing Road Runner technical Chat. My name is Ricky. How may I assist you?*
Glen:    I am a network professional of 20 years.  My RR connection has been experiencing extremely high latency, in many cases above 1800ms, leading to constant page stalls and network timeouts for approx the last 120 hours.
Glen:    I have to reload every single page 5-10 times before it will load, and sites with multiple includes like Facebook require as many as 20 refreshes before the pages load.  I have reset the Cable router several times, refreshed DHCP several times, switched to OpenDNS to no avail.
Glen:    Traceroute reveals occasional extreme latency in the 900ms range between the cable router and the NOC in Columbus Ohio, but the broken router is usually discovered in Washington DC.
Glen:    The traced route always goes from my home near Raleigh, out to Columbus OH, then back to Raleigh, then up to Washington DC, and then finally across peers onto the backbone.
Glen:    All of the extreme latency is occurring in the hops between my cable router and Roadrunner Holding of Washington DC, prior to peering out.
Glen:    High latency has broken this very chat dialogue during loading and chat 7 times.  I can no longer find service outage alerts on your website, I am reporting this problem and I would like to know the expected repair time.  The entire Internet is almost completely unusable due to the latency causing network timeouts.
Glen:    there, hope I got all that out before it broke again
*Ricky:    Analyst has closed chat and left the room*
Glen:    the graphics around this javachat are still stalled onload.
Glen:    ?

----------


## coyote_sprit

I've been having issues with posting when I go advanced, the post is posted but the thread doesn't reload, I end up having to go back to the index and finding it.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

finally got ahold of an RR tech who is 'trying' to talk to me -- lol

from my node, the issue is clearly inside of roadrunner from the traceroutes I have run.

When I bring up the DC router that seems to eat my pings, they go silent.  


ETA:  I'd sure like to get some detail on the device at 66.109.6.80

----------


## GunnyFreedom

*Audrey:    Hello! Thank you for choosing Road Runner Internet technical Chat. My name is Audrey P. How may I assist you?*
Glen:    I am a network professional of 20 years.  My RR connection has been experiencing extremely high latency, in many cases above 1800ms, leading to constant page stalls and network timeouts for approx the last 120 hours.
Glen:    I have to reload every single page 5-10 times before it will load, and sites with multiple includes like Facebook require as many as 20 refreshes before the pages load.  I have reset the Cable router several times, refreshed DHCP several times, switched to OpenDNS to no avail.
Glen:    Traceroute reveals occasional extreme latency in the 900ms range between the cable router and the NOC in Columbus Ohio, but the broken router is usually discovered in Washington DC.
Glen:    The traced route always goes from my home near Raleigh, out to Columbus OH, then back to Raleigh, then up to Washington DC, and then finally across peers onto the backbone.
Glen:    All of the extreme latency is occurring in the hops between my cable router and Roadrunner Holding of Washington DC, prior to peering out.
Glen:    High latency has broken this very chat dialogue during loading and chat 8 times.  I can no longer find service outage alerts on your website, I am reporting this problem and I would like to know the expected repair time.  The entire Internet is almost completely unusable due to the latency causing network timeouts.
Glen:    8-)
*Audrey:    We regret this inconvenience.
Audrey:    I will definitely look into this. To get us started, I will need to verify some security information and then we can move on to understanding your setup.  We will need to perform some troubleshooting steps together, and I'll be running some tests on my end.  Feel free to ask questions along the way.
Audrey:    Before we begin, please provide the following three pieces of information to verify your account and to document this interaction for future reference: 
1. The account holder's 10 digit telephone number. (xxx-xxx-xxxx) 
2. The account holder's Full Name (First and Last) 
3. Please tell us your name.
*
Glen:    XXX-XXX-XXXX
Glen:    XXXX XXXX
Glen:    Glen Bradley
*Audrey:    Thank you.
Audrey:    From where did you get Netgear router?*
*Audrey:    RR or store.*
Glen:    Roadrunner provided it
*Audrey:    Glen, I understand that you are experiencing slow browsing issue. Am I correct?*
Glen:    you are talking about the cable router right?  my wireless router is my own, and I bypass it without change.
Glen:    yes, extremely high latence the last 5 days
Glen:    *latency
Glen:    traceroute shows the hops break between here and Columbus, or in Washington DC
Glen:    here is my trace to microsoft.com : http://glenbradley.net/files/trace/microsoft.jpg
Glen:    and to facebook.com: http://glenbradley.net/files/trace/fb.jpg
Glen:    The problem routers seem to be at 75.189.232.1 and 66.109.6.XX
Glen:    66.109.6.80 seems to be a big offender
*Audrey:    Analyst has closed chat and left the room*

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I mean, should I be getting paranoid here????? o O

----------


## Dieseler

Weird dude.
I would be but that doesn't mean anything really in the grand scope of paranoia.
I'm paranoid just posting in this thread.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Weird dude.
> I would be but that doesn't mean anything really in the grand scope of paranoia.
> I'm paranoid just posting in this thread.


Well, the first analyst that ran for the hills at the mention of 66.109.6.80 I didn't get a transcript on.

Is this some kind of "new" customer service or something?  I'm used to, when they want to get rid of me, "Thank you for reporting this issue, we are looking into it and if we find something wrong we will make every effort to repair the issue, thank you!"

But to just shut down without a word?????

That's NOT the kind of "customer service" I am accustomed to.

I mean, I GET that them trying to step me through a troubleshoot would be fruitless and pointless.  For point of fact I know more about networking than those help desk monkeys will ever know.

But to just close chat and run whenever I mention the address of a certain problem router?????  really????

I think it's about time to break out the tinfoil...

----------


## revolutionisnow

Is it possible that you have some spyware on your computer? superantispyware is a free tool to search for it and remove it if you do

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Is it possible that you have some spyware on your computer? superantispyware is a free tool to search for it and remove it if you do


If I do, then it's a sneaky bugger, infecting my phone whever I am on my LAN via WiFi but going dormant whenever I turn WiFi off and just connect via Edge.  

I can't run that software in any case, as I do not now nor have I ever owned a Microsoft product. 

It's pretty sad tho when your cellphone Internet based on EDGE outperforms your cable broadband... (in every way but raw bandwidth, of course)

----------


## IPSecure

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/cable,rr

----------


## pacelli

> OpenDNS still routes me through DC, and doubles my latency.


Mine does too.  2 hits in DC and 2 hits in Dulles, both of which look like spook fronts.

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

Kind of makes me wonder, with all the law enforcement's lobbying for cyber security recently, if they haven't already started implementing their programs...

----------


## pacelli

> Kind of makes me wonder, with all the law enforcement's lobbying for cyber security recently, if they haven't already started implementing their programs...


Isn't military technology generally about 30 years away from public awareness at any given time?

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

> Isn't military technology generally about 30 years away from public awareness at any given time?


Sounds about right.

----------


## rancher89

It isn't paranoia if they are really watching you.

----------


## werdd

Haha, i love how they dodge you, and disconnect without even trying to resolve.

More likely you just intimidated them with networking lingo that they could not interpret through their customer service manual.

I might be a little late to the show... but heres my output.

*Tracing route to ae-3-0.cr0.dca10.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.80]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    11 ms     1 ms     1 ms  mh1w-CAT4510R [198.199.206.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.36.191.2
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.36.160.65
  4    10 ms    11 ms    10 ms  68.136.124.33
  5    31 ms    33 ms    32 ms  152.162.136.41
  6    36 ms    31 ms    32 ms  152.162.136.42
  7    36 ms    31 ms    34 ms  10.5.1.17
  8    29 ms    30 ms    29 ms  10.5.0.62
  9    33 ms    32 ms    32 ms  10.5.27.5
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19    67 ms    73 ms    74 ms  ae-3-0.cr0.dca10.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.80]

Trace complete.*
going through ATT at abilene TX then to nashville, then out to the verizon cloud.

So outside of RR's network the route is good to that point.

----------


## rancher89

I'm tired of contacting RR support.  In 6 years I've had their modem replaced three times, the line out to the backyard hub replaced at least 4 times, a "booster" placed on the coax inside the house and still I issues.  I looked at the RR chat line, I guess I feel better since I'm not the only one, but it still stinks.  I really should just boot them to the curb, but RR is my only "frill"  sigh....

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/cable,rr


Thanks -- am joining in the convo.  Seems to be a gazillion people with extremely high latency and packet loss, and about 4 people telling them that RR is the best thing since sliced bread, and they must be doing something wrong lol.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Haha, i love how they dodge you, and disconnect without even trying to resolve.
> 
> More likely you just intimidated them with networking lingo that they could not interpret through their customer service manual.
> 
> I might be a little late to the show... but heres my output.
> 
> *Tracing route to ae-3-0.cr0.dca10.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.80]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> ...


Yeah, the hops INSIDE of RR networks are literally HORRIBLE.

----------


## torchbearer

Send mark klein an email and ask what he thinks it may be-
http://www.correntewire.com/at_t_whi..._united_states

----------

